# Giant Trout Video



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I was driving to the office this morning listening to Capt. Micky and a guy comes on talking about a monster trout he caught somewhere around Port O. His guide video'd the C&R. Anyway he said that it was on Youtube so I looked it up this morning.





 
He was registered in the STAR tourney and probably would have topped the leader board on the lower coast with this one.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

I HAVE HEARD STORIES ABOUT THE BIG ONES IN POC, BUT HAVE NEVER BEEN ABLE TO CATCH ONE FOR MYSELF, I HAVE PULLED SOME 26-27'S OUT OF THE WATER THERE BEFORE, BUT THE WIEGHT JUST NEVER WAS THERE.
WHAT A LUCKY DAY, AND TO CATCH IT ALL ON FILM.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Very well done video and nice fish! Congrats to both of them.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Watch out tere will be 300 more people in POC this weekend! LOL.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link HH. I heard that as well but couldn't find the video.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

33"? 12 Lbs?

Right.


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

c'mon guys.33"?12lbs?easy now.your calculations are dead wrong.that fish is spawned out.maybe 8 lbs.that still might be pushing it.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I heard about this trout, but first time I'd seen the video. I'm like others, I can't see close to 12 lbs. Maybe the length, but can't see the weight.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

To me the argument isn't whether 33" at 17 and change girth equals 12 lbs...

That video should have started with "Once upon a time..." because it was a complete fairy tale. That fish wasn't anywhere near 33" or 12 lbs.

Congrats to the fisherman for catching a decent trout... My bet would be 27 or 28" and about 7 - 8 lbs. Good decisions letting her swim if your only motivation for keeing her was the STAR.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe 9, 9.5 lbs. if 33", still an awesome fish and video!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I have done replicas of trout, and the biggest has been a 32 that was just shy of 11 lbs. Much heavier looking fish than the one on the video. That fish could very well be 33", but there is no way it is 12lbs. When you look at the belly view, it is WAY, WAY to skinny. I had a friend catch one in East Matty years back that was 32 3/4 and it was only 7lbs. This fish looks alot like it. Looks more like a speckled ribbon fish.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

That fish aint no 12lbs. I'll give it 8. But 12?? It didn't even look 33". But hey, great fish. Congrats.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

One of the reasons I love it around here is someone will post up a beautiful picture of anything and there's someone right behind to knock it down.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

That is one fine fish, but .....33" and 12lbs?. Kudos regardless, it's a great fish and the release makes it even better.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Guide without a boga?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Rockfish said:


> One of the reasons I love it around here is someone will post up a beautiful picture of anything and there's someone right behind to knock it down.


Not knockin the catch. Which is a great catch. Trophy Catch. But I doubt it was 12lbs.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*big fish*

Looks like the fish did not fight like a 33" 12lb never saw it take much drag. From hook up till in hand 1 minute 30 seconds, quick catch, and a good one, I'm jealous.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Rockfish said:


> One of the reasons I love it around here is someone will post up a beautiful picture of anything and there's someone right behind to knock it down.


I think people have a problem with the claim that it was 33" and 12 lbs. If the guy would have said "here is some great video of a very nice fish", there would have been nothing but kudos. There are several posts on the board right now that support that.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome ... and in shin deep water ... !!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations on a nice fish.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't care what it weighed........Kudo's to Keith for puttin that giant back in the water to make lots of babies! I'd like to think that I would have done the same, but would have been a tough decision.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

any body can put a video of a 27 or 28 incher from 30 feet away and say, oh look what I caught a 33"er [email protected]#$ing please people, I can't believe some of the thing I see and read on here, and all the people that believe anything, well he said it was 33 then it must be


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

flapper said:


> c'mon guys.33"?12lbs?easy now.your calculations are dead wrong.that fish is spawned out.maybe 8 lbs.that still might be pushing it.


i agree with flapper..dont look like a 33 incher...more like 27 or 28"


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

12lbs would be a new body of water record... lol


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

No net and no boga, I would've been backin' up to that sandbar!


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*33" TROUT*

I know Keith and got a call from him the day he caugh the fish. I agree w/ everyone it doesn't look like 12lbs, but how can you judge the length? He took the measurement w/ flour carbon line and then measured it. He said he had a 28" mark on his rod and it well surpased that. Pictures can be deceiving. Keith is about 6'5". As for the fight he couldn't believe it gave up so quickly either, but when the water is shin deep and probably 85 degrees or more I'm sure she was just give out. Anyways congrats to Keith on a nice fish and release.


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

why knock the guy he caugth it he let it go well done most of would have not let it go . congrats great sportsmaship thanks for sharing .


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

He's gonna feel so good when he finds out 1/2 of you are calling him a liar. 

Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

nice trout


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice fish. 
But I am with many others here it did not look like 33 inches and way too skinny to be 12lbs. Not even close. 
Anyone with with big fish Experience would have known if it was or wasn't over 10lbs by looking at and holding it.

A guide should easily be able to tell that a 33 inch 12lb or so was a monster. HMMMM. Not just another long skinny summer trout.


I am calling BS on this one.

Not knocking the guy for the catch or release, just the measurement and weight. Nice fish and great release. Just not a monster.

Gets some attenttion for the guide service. Mission Accomplished.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

awesome fish no doubt about it. But, I am 6'5" as well. My forearm from the elbow to my finger tips is 20.5 inches. If you freeze frame the video when he is measuring the trout on his rod that would mean that that trout is 12.5 inches longer than his forearm. Just can't see it. Still a great fish but a bit of a stretch I am thinking. It appears to be more in the 28 inch range.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

no bait said:


> ... why knock the guy he caugth it he let it go ...


Seriously ... who cares what it weighed, beautiful catch, beautiful release ...

Surly ... NONE of you have ever exaggerated a fish catch before, we are fishermen aren't we ... ?


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Guys & Ladies, I have never met either the fisherman or the guide and I certaintly wasn't trying to promote either one. I personally have never caught a trout near that size and thought watching that just would get your blood a pumping! And the good Lord knows a fisherman would never exaggerate his catch. 
:wink:



Heck, my best trout only went about 14".... but then I measure them a little different than most people. I measure em between the eyes! :biggrin:


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Hullahopper I wasn't accusing you of promoting this guide, if you were referring to my statement. I simply meant that a video claiming to have a 33 inch 12lb trout on it would get alot of views on alot of sites. Not just this one. It will be posted and reposted several times. Therefore obtaining alot of exposure for said guide service. Resulting in bookings. Great free advertising campaign. Noted by the insertion of the guide service website on the screen for the entire video and then testimonial at the end. Not saying that is bad either. Great way to get business.

Again Nice fish, video, and release. 

33 inch possibly, but looks shorter than that, but way to skinny to weigh much


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Personally, I agree with you about the weight, that sow looks spawned out to me. No offense taken SpeckReds.



SpeckReds said:


> Hullahopper I wasn't accusing you of promoting this guide, if you were referring to my statement. I simply meant that a video claiming to have a 33 inch 12lb trout on it would get alot of views on alot of sites. Not just this one. It will be posted and reposted several times. Therefore obtaining alot of exposure for said guide service. Resulting in bookings. Great free advertising campaign.
> 
> Again Nice fish, video, and release.
> 
> 33 inch possibly, but looks shorter than that, but way to skinny to weigh much


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Compare and contrast... This trout was fairly well documented the size that was reported.








Make sure you let the video run until about the 2:25 mark to see what a 32" / 12 lb trout looks like. I attached a pic that I snaked from youtube. I realize it is blurry.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heading down to port o this weekend. lol nice fish and video.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

well i aint never caught one that big, so all i can say is congrats on the great catch!!


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

That's a real nice trout, especially for this time of the year. Would've probably won biggest trout in any of the tournaments in POC in the last month. But come on ??
12 lbs , I don't think so. Still a real nice fish - Congrats !!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

with that much experience, how can you miscalculate on the weight


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok forget the weight issue, he was registered in the star tournament, claimed it was over 11 pounds, and let it go.... Come on no one is that stupid.. He new he would have won it hands down if this story is true!! Answer me that 2 coolers. I mean if he didnt weigh that fish for the star why even enter at all????? Wasted 15 dollars....Makes no sense what so ever to me????????


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Awsome catch and video thanks for sharing. I love the haters


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice video and nice catch But, I'll have to join in with the haters.

That fish is NOT 33" 12lbs.

I did a little experiment and the photo is attached.

I'm the guy with the yard stick and my stats are 6'-0" 230lbs.
My hand is at the 25" mark and the blue clothes pin is at the 33" mark.

HMMMMM... 33" fish? I don't think So.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*My $0.02 worth....*

I'm pretty sure I know EXACTLY where that fish was caught. It is a good big trout spot (dammit, one of my spots is now out). I have frequently seen big trout that come rest on the sand next to the bar. They are easily seen.

I, for one, have seen plenty of 27-30+" class fish on that bar over the years. There was one around 27"-28" hanging out a few weeks ago there. I have a tough time catching fish there though, they always seem to be extremely spooky.

What I find amazing is that this guy walks right up and says "Watch this, I'm going to catch a big trout". Makes a few casts and nails one. Better than I've ever been able to do there.

I don't know how big that fish was...I've have plenty of pics of 28" fish that don't look anywhere near that big in the photo. I also have a few pics of 28" fish that look WAY bigger than 28".

It may be that big, or it may not. But I tell y'all in earnest that it wouldn't surprise me one bit to have a 33" fish in that spot.

For some reason, folks just don't think there are very many big trout in POC. That's rubbish! We have plenty of 30" class fish. You just don't hear about them that much. Most of the really big fish in POC are loners, and rarely group up like Baffin. There are also most frequently seen and caught on barren sand areas that you wouldn't think of fishing...spots that don't look "fishy". No bait, no activity, no grass ...but are near deeper water, passes, or drains.

I think the primary reason for this is that these "yukky" looking spots rarely have anyone trampling over them - and the big fish feel safer there.

There is one spot near the "front beach" that is a vary large barren sand flat. Most folks just buzz right over the corner of this spot - there's little or no grass, no shell, rarely has bait - just a big "dead" zone. And I can't tell you how many times I've zipped over this flat and spooked a single HUGE trout. Nothing else up there but a single big fish. I've tried stalking them, baiting 'em, everything I can think of - and the fish will keep out of range of casting and spook ever so easily.

So, hat's off to him!

My "big trout" month is usually March...but most of the guides or really good locals keep telling me their biggest (longest) fish come in August. Go figure.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't believe what 2cool is coming to. You guys sit around on the computer just waiting to jump on someone the first opportunity you get. A bunch of wanna be trout fisherman. Amazing the idiots that are on this board. "A guide without a boga" WOW, that was intelligent. I guess he's not a good guide cuz he doesn't whip out his Boga and weigh the fish real quick. That statement makes me want to puke. Jimbo happens to be a friend of mine and if the video says it's 33" then you can bet your @ss it is. If you haven't fished with him, you have no idea what kind of guide he is. I trampled behind him wading flats for hours with him pointing out trout and redfish that i thought there was no way he could see possibly see. The man is simply amazing! Jimbo has been wading POC catching fish like that since he was old enough to walk.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

John Paul said:


> Nice video and nice catch But, I'll have to join in with the haters.
> 
> That fish is NOT 33" 12lbs.
> 
> ...


 Thats funny thanks.


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

If you had any idea that a fish might be 30" as the guy stated in the vid, and the first thing that comes to mind is star tourney.. then why wouldnt you just take the fish? Its at the very end of its life span anyway. Its allowed, one over 25. Oh well, bad mistake if it really was 33 and 11.


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

just look at the picture it appears to have a sand eel or bass assassin in its mouth they are 5 and 5 1/2 inches. That doesnt make this fish 33 inches. But I would love to catch this fish


----------



## FLEABIT (Apr 26, 2008)

11.22 # at those measurments


----------



## POCKID (Jul 26, 2004)

*Size*

Ya'll Decide


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Another one to compare it to...*

This trout was *32" long* *&* *weighed 11 lbs. 3 ozs. *I also enter The STAR Tourney every year. There would be not doubt what I would do if I caught
this fish during The Tournament, but it was caught in April.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I could not resist a comment for what it is worth. That is the area that I fish and in years of fishing I have caught 3 legit 28-29.5 inch trout. All three fish were much thicker than the one on the video and they all barely made 8 pounds. They were caught either before or after the star tournament(darnit). But anyway, I have always been a good judge of size and in my opinion that is a typical post spawn 28 that will probably go about 7.5 pounds.This guy is just fooling around and promoting his business which is fine but since this is a fishing site and this is a topic of interest we have the right to comment on it.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Pittstop said:


> This trout was *32" long* *&* *weighed 11 lbs. 3 ozs. *I also enter The STAR Tourney every year. There would be not doubt what I would do if I caught
> this fish during The Tournament, but it was caught in April.
> 
> Now that is a trout of note and there is an obvious diference in size. Did you catch it in POC?


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

the wood man said:


> Pittstop said:
> 
> 
> > This trout was *32" long* *&* *weighed 11 lbs. 3 ozs. *I also enter The STAR Tourney every year. There would be not doubt what I would do if I caught
> ...


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Pittstop said:


> *Nope - Baffin*


That is what I was thinking. I got to get down there one of these days.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful Fish Pittstop!! She's a monster!!!



Pittstop said:


> This trout was *32" long* *&* *weighed 11 lbs. 3 ozs. *I also enter The STAR Tourney every year. There would be not doubt what I would do if I caught
> this fish during The Tournament, but it was caught in April.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

That thing looks like a Salmon!! nice fish!!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

FishinHippie said:


> That thing looks like a Salmon!! nice fish!!


Now that's a fish that looks 32".


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I can relate to this story. It was almost a year ago to date. Labor Day weekend and I was fishing in the surf. Only caught one fish but it measured 28" from what I could tell on the rod rule. No boga either and was fishing alone so no one to take a picture. I was entered in the STAR tournament as well but I figured this fish would not even make 8 # cut so I released her. I made this judgement from experience. In May of 2000 I caught my first 28 incher and it only went 7.5 #. This can be verified by Connie Mack of Creative Feathers in La Marque, he mounted her for me. It is true they do get lean as the summer wears on. That is unless she just ate a 14" sand trout or mullet. So if you catch one make sure you tape her mouth shut so she doesn't cough it up. I guess the only way to be sure is to lug a Boga around with you all the time. As for me though, I like to travel lite. Those Bogas have to weigh a pound or two themselves. Troutout, out.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I say it dont matter how much is made of or doubted about this Fish. I would love to be able to catch this beautiful specimen and show it off to my Buddies.

But Keith made a noble gesture by releasing this ole gal to be enjoyed again. Keep up the good work,you deserve the compiments!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Im sure he's a great guy, but he wasted 15 dollars??


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I am shocked no one here has put it together that Jimbo Barnes is the son of the late Barnes that lived in POC and wrote Coastal Ways and Means.

Of the old salts in POC, they are pioneers. 

I've read the book several times, and now I find out Jimbo is a guide........I gotta book a trip with him.


I've talked to a few old timers, and they tell it like the video and John Humbert tell it, the most random seeming places hold a big trout. Sounds like deer hunting to me, they just have theor spot.


One old timer I know has a spot he goes, winches his boat through the marsh, and literally hunts a certain fish. He told me he has seen this fish for the past 2 years, and can't get it to eat........but always sees it.


Kinda makes me look forward to getting old and learning how and where........



I'm not sure what my thoughts are on the size of that fish, but I bet it happened.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hmmmm.....*

I am not saying "yea" and not saying "nay" on the video....but John and Jimbo Barnes were our catycorner across the street neighbors in POC for the last 40 yrs....and I can attest that Jimbo is one of the finest shallow salt water fishermen I have ever known! A couple of the others I knew aren't with us any more. I have never fished with him except when our paths accidently crossed a few times and happened to be in the same spots. Old Man Barnes was a fine fisherman too...he also wrote "Tips and Trips". Both books a good primer on his style of fishing. He got "stuck" on fishing for flounder fishing with artificials lures for 6 or 8 yrs...I find these stories the most interesting! Funny thing...we used to always catch a couple of flounder "accidently" while fishing....been quite a while since that has happened!! Old Man Barnes always came home with 6 or 8 flounder....he cussed me out one day for calling him "Old Man" Barnes! He was well over 70 then! LOL

We were at POC Wed. a week ago, and Jimbo came across the street and gave us a heads up on the video....while we were futzing around with a burnt out wheel bearing on the truck. Just for the record on the short "playing of the fish" time...most of the trout over 27" I have caught in the SUMMER time usually didn't have much fight in them!!

Just for the record..again.....about 9 yrs ago in POC my Pop landed a trout "fish head" that a shark cut off the most of...we brought it back and laid it on a yardstick and Mr Barnes Sr. (not old man!) came over and we all guessed him to be 32" to 33". When we got back in the next day Mr Barnes, while walking Rocky, hollered across the street..."How are the fish heads biting today!!" LOL Crusty ole fort with a great sense of humor!!

Great video, great trout, good release, and great job of guideing!

Later
R3F


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow that was an awsome fish


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Zork said:


> I can't believe what 2cool is coming to. You guys sit around on the computer just waiting to jump on someone the first opportunity you get. A bunch of wanna be trout fisherman. Amazing the idiots that are on this board. "A guide without a boga" WOW, that was intelligent. I guess he's not a good guide cuz he doesn't whip out his Boga and weigh the fish real quick. That statement makes me want to puke. Jimbo happens to be a friend of mine and if the video says it's 33" then you can bet your @ss it is. If you haven't fished with him, you have no idea what kind of guide he is. I trampled behind him wading flats for hours with him pointing out trout and redfish that i thought there was no way he could see possibly see. The man is simply amazing! Jimbo has been wading POC catching fish like that since he was old enough to walk.


right... it was definitely a 33" fish, even if all the relative measurements say it was under 30....

How tall is your friend? 7' 4"?

I might believe it then.

If people go back and remember the state record, which was caught and released, and "witnessed" is the main issue. You have people saying it was "absolutely" a 33" fish. had I seen the fish layed up against a rod ruler, I would have believed it. I don't think flourocarbon, that is laying down the fish, and probably gaining inches by curving with the fish, is a legal, or even reliable measurement.

I'm not saying he's not a great guy. I'm just saying he didn't measure it correctly.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Great. _Now_ POC will be crowded. LOL. Nice fish!


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I think that fish was way smaller than they calculated, might of been a thirty plus but looked like a 7 pounder or so. Its hard to get a accurate weight with out a boga grip, they are worth the money!!! Congrats on the release here are some pics of some throphys 30 1/2 9 lbs 29 8lbs and a 29 8 1/2 and a hell of a double all fish were released!!!!!!!! Still chasing the ten pounder


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

it is a nice fish regardless .iv'e caught big trout in skinny water and they dont really fight like they do in waste deep water.this fish i found floating in baffin was slightly over 30in,and i estimated to be around 12 or 13 lbs using the fish calculatorhttp://www.bassresource.com/bassfishing/fishcalculator.html if i enter 17 .75 for the girth it comes in at 12.20.any caught tailing trout is a good trout.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I wouldnt care what it weighed. If I caught a 33" trout, it would go on the wall. I dream of cathing a trout that big.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Very Nice Trout*

Nice trout yes,,,,Hooked up and landed it in less the 1min 30 sec?
Maybe being shallow it wasnt able to put up a longer fight..


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I'm jealous*

I don't care how big it was, it's bigger than anything I ever caught (maybe) and I can't wait till I go back to work so I can afford to have a guide take me trophy hunting.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice CPR.. and video.. Have not seen em that long and skinny in a while.. must of digested

Time for some .......:brew: and a 12 # bucket of...


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

awesome fish! congrats and thanks for the CPR! :cheers:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> this fish i found floating in baffin was slightly over 30in,and i estimated to be around 12 or 13 lbs


That fish you posted a pic of looks like it wasn't dead too long, not even a day in 85 degree water.

Unfortunately, it's not that uncommon to find big trout floating in that area. I saw one this past weekend that was probably a 7-8lber. It was all bloated and nasty. You could still see the hook marks in its jaw. What a waste. At least the crabs will eat good.....


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

This an old video from last year


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice fish and nice video. Thye fish looks real skinny, almost emaciated, big head and no girth. Im not gonna speculate how long the fish was but I will speculate that it would be hard pressed for the fish to weigh over 8 lbs.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Walking, stalking & sightcasting to a black tail in the shallows is devine. 
Measuring the experience is only human. It's all good.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*my $.02*

I'll skip the 7 pages of debate and just weigh in. That fish could easily be over 30", but there is absolutely no way it is anywhere close to 12 pounds. I am thinking 8, 9 at most. Still a dang nice fish, especially for POC. The fact that it was sightcast makes it a real trophy IMO...


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow ...I dont care about the size or weight, to be able to know where to find one and single it out and catch it, is a heck of an accomplishment. The rest just comes with fishing stories. But the video of catching it is awesome.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

27 INCHES 7 LBS


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

wow


----------



## Littlejohn (Jun 21, 2004)

Not trying to hi-jack post...but thought you guys would want to see this...

scroll down to where it reads:

The World's Larges Speckled Trout ever caught on video! Join Capt. Sheka and Wayne Brown as Legend Video films this awesome event. This fish went 10.75lbs and a whopping 32.25". To order Lone Star Coastal Fishing, visit your local fishing store.

http://billsheka.com/videos.htm


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

A typical fishing story. Maybe 8 pounds on a good day. 12 made a fool out of this guy, but good PR.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

It was still a great trout but I thought to myself it didn't look 32". 

Ironic thing to me is that the guide has my name. My name is Jimmy Barnes but many of my friends do call me Jimbo.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*last years video*

Awesome trout but about a year old...This video was circulating last summer


----------



## Sportsdoc (May 22, 2009)

this videos was nice, like the comments at the end


----------

